
Show HN: Run your unit tests with Maven directly on AWS Lambda - ipastusiak
I have started this open source project to explore how much AWS Lambda serverless technology can help us test software. I&#x27;m looking for other serverless early adopters who would like to test and contribute.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;automatictester&#x2F;lambda-test-runner
======
awin
If you can add a section to Readme, on how to run tests in a repository with
this, it would help. I got a high level picture of 'How it works'.

~~~
ipastusiak
I have now added detailed usage example to readme. Hope it helps.

